# Innokin EQ Starter Kit 800mAh



## Timwis (26/8/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the EQ Starter Kit 800mAh from Innokin. The EQ Starter Kit 800mAh was supplied for the purpose of this review by Bohan from Innokin.

https://www.innokin.com/vaporizers/eq





Introduction

The EQ Starter Kit 800mAh is a pod system from Innokin with a few firsts. It boasts the use of the 0.5ohm plexus coil for a MTL device and also has a boost mode so as well as being ideal for high nic and nic salts you can also enjoy a warm vape with lower nicotine juice, so let's take a look.

In the Box



 

Contents:

1 x Innokin EQ Device
1 x USB Charging Cable
1 x User Manual
1 x Battery safety card
1 x Filling pod guide
1 x Warranty Card





Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The EQ comes in cardboard packaging and despite being larger than most devices of it's kind is still a stealthy pocket friendly device. It comes with a cover on the mouthpiece which can be pushed to remove this reveals a Black tinted large mouthpiece which is curved inwards to make comfortable in the mouth. I received the Black version, the EQ is also available in Red, Grey, Blue and Purple, some of the colours look very vibrant. The device has a rubberised finish that feels very pleasant in the hand, this finish seems durable in general the device is well made. The front of the device has a central round protruding fire button which is nice and clicky further down we have "EQ" printed within a square. The back of the device towards the bottom has a molecule make up design and then apart from the base the rest of the device is featureless. The base has printed branding and safety stamps, central on the base is where the micro USB is housed.



 

 

 

EQ Specs and Features:

Size: 90 x 35 x 15mm
Capacity: 2ml
Battery: 3.7V/Built-in 800mAh
Standby current: 50uA max
Maximum current: 9.5A 
Charging current: 5V/0.5A (EST. time: 2h)
Coil: Plexus 0.5ohm Coil
Plexus EQ coil for MTL vape
Adjustable regular/boost mode
Ultra-compact design
Superior flavor and lifespan
Large heating area
The first mesh type MTL coil
Colours: Red, Grey, Blue, Purple, Black







The Pod

The Pod has 2 sections to it, the upper section which includes the mouthpiece and holds the e-liquid and then a lower section which makes contact with the device. This lower section can be turned 90 degrees which reveals 2 filling ports one either side at the bottom of the upper section, these ports have a raised rubber seal surround so no leaking issues and which ever port is used to add your liquid the other allows the air to escape. Once filled (the pod holds 2ml of liquid) just turn the bottom section back into position and let the pod stand for a while before using. The pod comes with a cover on it which to remove you push rather than pull, pulling will also remove the pod from the device, the pod is held in place with magnets which are not the strongest but i didn't find it an issue as it stays securely in place while vaping. The issue i did find is the dark tinted colour made it very difficult to see the juice level, one of the main features of the EQ is the fact it uses longer lasting plexus coils but if you run the liquid dry because you can't see you need to top up you can ruin the coils at anytime, this is an even bigger issue because only one pod is provided which again is a con, in my opinion all pod systems should come with at least 2 pods.



 

 


 

 

The Plexus Coil

The Pod comes with a 0.5ohm plexus coil fitted to give superior flavour which lasts longer, some might refer to the coil as a mesh coil but it's basically a Notch coil. Later in the review i will confirm that the plexus coil gave me great results but because i could barely see my juice level i did find myself topping the liquid up a lot more often than needed because i didn't want to burn the wicking and not be able to complete the review as i only received one pod. Please Innokin make the pods more translucent.





The Boost

The EQ is a constant output device which is a big pro, it also gives 2 different constant outputs depending on which setting you have it on. The normal setting see's the device give a constant 13.5w perfect for high nic and nic salts but you can also set the device to boost mode which gives a constant output of 15.5w to use the device with lower mg freebase e-liquids. To change modes make sure the device is off then holding down the fire key causes the fire button surround to change colour between White and Red. If you want the device to work in normal mode release the fire button when the surround is White and when you turn the device back on it will be in normal mode, likewise if you release the fire button while the surround is Red next time the device is turned on it will be in boost mode.



 

 

Using the EQ

I have already covered the 2 modes and the fact the EQ is a constant output device which i much prefer to direct output i also prefer pod systems with physical fire buttons so the EQ also ticks that box. To turn the device on and off is three clicks of the fire button then just press fire and vape, simple as pod devices tend to be. The EQ does have all the safety features you would expect including Low voltage protection, No atomizer protection, Temperature protection, Short circuit protection and Over vape protection. Battery status indication is less impressive with next to none, the surround around the fire button does light Red when the battery is low but it's too little too late as far as battery indication goes.





My Experience Using the EQ

The EQ is the best pod system i have used for a number of reasons, but the main being the flavour which far out does any other pod device i have used. I also wanted to test the longevity of the coil so i have had the EQ a while frequently using it before writing the review. How many refills i have had is difficult to say, i have already explained i was refilling before needed but i have given it a fair amount of use and the flavour is still spot on. I would prefer a slightly looser draw but i believe if a pod system has fixed airflow (as they tend to do) it should be quite tight as it is mainly aimed at a new vaper so again a big pro for the airflow. I also really like having 2 modes so someone like me can enjoy using it with a lower mg e-liquid and warmer vape, finally the battery life is excellent and it supports vape while charging.





EQ V2

It's a strange one because after singing it's praises i have plenty of cons. The pods are far too dark so seeing your juice level is difficult, also only receiving one pod is another con. The device also has no battery level indication which on a device like this is really needed especially as it takes about 2 hours to charge. So an EQ V2? Yes please Innokin, what a great pod device that would be.





Pros

Well made
Nice feeling rubberised finish
Stealthy pocket friendly device
Best flavour with pod device (in my opinion)
Longevity with flavour
0.5 plexus coil
Boost mode
Boost mode nice warm vape
Normal mode ideal for high nic and nic salts
Device can be turned off
Great filling system
No leaking in my experience
Physical fire button
Constant output
Large battery
Vape while charge


Cons

Hard to see juice level (if runs dry coil pod will need replacing)
Next to none battery status indication
Only one pod included
Takes about 2 hour to charge





I would once again like to thank Bohan from Innokin for supplying the EQ for the purpose of this review.

https://www.innokin.com/vaporizers/eq


----------

